# BCM4352 card capabilities

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Is anyone aware of the driver in use enough to tell me if it should be able to support bluetooth, and if not then I will have to find another bluetooth receiver dongle since mine got lost.  I just thought maybe since the last time I attempted that a driver (from either broadcom with wl, or else in kernel drivers) would have progressed enough to work with the chip that is on this generally very reliable and fast AC1300 wireless transmitter.

```
04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43b1] (rev 03)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [1043:85ba]

   Kernel driver in use: wl

   Kernel modules: wl

```

Thanks

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You can post dmesg | grep -i bluetooth and dmesg | grep -i firmware output commands?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Yeah, so output of the firmware related command is nothing so maybe that is a hint that I am missing the necessary firmware??

Problem is that when i do search about these Broadcom chips so there are so many varieties of chips and cards, mine falls under the category of a WiFi+bluetooth but a simple search engine query brings up search results mostly about this card not working...so I don't know whether that means there is actually an underlying issue with firmware or drivers or something more like user error.   :Smile: 

Here's the messages about blueooth, showing  :Sad:  no connection to the device.

```
playboy /etc # dmesg | grep -i bluetooth

[   14.063122] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

[   14.063145] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[   14.063329] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[   14.063331] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[   14.063337] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

```

EDIT:

Honestly it doesn't really matter it is would just be as a point of convenience to me to be able to connect to some bluetooth appliances with this server, but it won't matter greatly since it is essentially a headless server and therefore has no commonplace need for such stuff.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You use net-wireless/broadcom-sta as driver?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Yup, and while I know there are a couple of options even I am using the standard broadcom-sta in other words not the dkms (kernel agnostic) version.  It is the same one that is in the portage tree, I think.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I have same wireless card at work and with broadcom-sta bluetooth work.

you have configured correctly bluetooth in kernel?

Service bluetooth is started?

What return rfkill list all command?

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

You make a point like for example i could go back and review these in kernel settings.  About that i wish there was a better way to check these then having to look into the kernel configuration file, but that is of course what i will do.  And i will report back with it, however rfkill wont report jack at this point because the driver isnt recognizing the device!?  Did you find yourself applying some path or installing broadcom drivers from another repository besides the official one?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Basically I used bluetooth wiki page (linked above) for configure kernel and I installed broadcom-sta from tree,

You should also disable or blacklist B43, BCMA, SSB and MAC80211 modules if are enabled (broadcom-sta ebuild says this)

----------

## geol

 *LIsLinuxIsSogood wrote:*   

> Is ... transmitter.
> 
> ```
> 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43b1] (rev 03)
> 
> ...

 

Hi LIsLinuxIsSogood, may I ask how you let the "Kernel driver in use" be "wl"? I disabled ssb, b43, brcmfmac, brcmsmac in the kernel menuconfig. Now my "Kernel driver in use" becomes "bcma-pci-bridge". I successfully let the "Kernel modules" be "wl".

Now the weird thing is once I disable bcma, my gentoo won't boot and freeze at udevices detecting.

Could you please help? Thank you!

----------

